

10 Commandments of Computer-Related RSI - MikeCapone
http://www.rsirescue.com/articles/TenCommandments.htm

======
kljensen
All true. But, perhaps, not precisely the "10 commandments" I'd choose based
my own RSI experience.

Tangential: notice how all RSI-related resources online are low quality and,
in particular, look terrible? I've long wanted to start an attractive site
with an attached Amazon astore. (If there are any similarly minded folks here,
please get in touch.)

